# Sigma Customs: Vega



## Thetasigma (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello guys, here is a project I've been working on lately, this is an outgrowth of the Nova styling with the intent of implementing my favorite switch, the McClicky switch, and popular McGizmo pattern screw-on clips. The 14500 cell has grown on me and become my favorite carry Li-Ion cell for EDC, slimmer and more comfortable than typical 18350 setups with more grip length available for easier and more positive grip. This light uses the excellent and punchy McR-18 reflector which provides quite a throwy hotspot and a very wide and useful spill. The LD-A4 constant current driver is used here in its 3A configuration. The threading has been modified from the Nova pattern to a slightly larger custom sizing to simplify the head construction, without compromising the fins on the head. The bores are also reamed and honed for a delightful smooth finish. The selection of 14500 cells has improved a bit and now we have the excellent 650mAh Efest for high drain applications and the 1000mAh Vapcell for longer runtime on low and medium modes.

25mm OD head, 20mm OD grip, 105mm nominal length

While most of my lights are listed via my FB group these days, I hope to have some Vega lights to list here on CPF for you guys soon as well.

Brushed titanium w/ Oveready SS Al-TiN coated clip











22mm OD tail, 4-40 x 3/16" screws shown, 1/8" screws mount flush 





LD-A4 driver w/ copper positive contact





Complete head assembly 





Shiny smooth bore





Quick size comparisons





Beamshot, spill focused





Beamshot, hotspot focused





Vega vs Nova models, the Vega is a few mm longer with a McClicky vs the Peak momentary plunger


----------



## Rstype (Mar 24, 2019)

Sounds like something I been looking for.  excited to see when they come up for sale


----------



## Nimitz68 (Mar 25, 2019)

Very nice! Dibs!


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## 0880 (Mar 25, 2019)

That's a beautiful light. Very interesting...


----------



## Thetasigma (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks guys! Starting in on some Mn-bronze lights this week


----------



## xdayv (Mar 28, 2019)

The Mn-bronze patina's beautifully.


----------

